# دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 2 تابع مفهوم الطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نتابع أخواني الكرام :5: 

وأذكركم مرة أخرى يمكنك أن تعلق هنا فقط بأضافات علمية أو تصحح خطأ لي

أما الأسئلة أو التعليقات العادية ففي دفتر الحضور​


كفاءة تحويل الطاقة :

عندما يتم تحويل الطاقة من شكل إلى آخر لسبب معين فإن الطاقة الناتجة والمفيدة سوف لا تكون مساوية للطاقة المتوفرة أو المجهزة ، والنسبة بين الطاقة الناتجة والطاقة المتوفرة تدعى الكفاءة . ويمكن أن تكون الكفاءة عالية حتى تصل إلى أكثر من 90% ، كما هو الحال في العنفة المائية أو في محرك كهربائي جيد الصنع ، أو تكون أقل من ذلك بكثير فتتراوح من 10% إلى 20% في مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي وأجهزة الطاقة الشمسية وتحديداً الخلايا الفولطاضوئية ، أو تتراوح بين 35% و 40% في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية التي تستخدم الفحم كمصدر للطاقة أو محطات تحويل طاقة الرياح إلى طاقة كهربائية أو ميكانيكية . ويمكن التفريق بين أنظمة التحويل عالية الكفـاءة وأنظمـة التحـويل منخفضـة الكـفاءة بـأن الأخـيرة تتضمن التحويـل من حرارة إلى طاقة ميكانيكية أو كهربائية . فالحرارة ، كما عرفناها سابقا ، هـي الطاقـة الحركيـة للجزيئات التي تـتحـرك بصــورة عشـوائيـة ، وهـي نـوع مـن الحـركة غـير المنتظــمة ، ولا توجــد ماكـنة أو آلـة تستطـيع تحويـل الطاقة غير المنتظمة إلى طاقـة منتظمة كالطاقـة الميكانيكية أو الكهربائية بدون خسائر كما ينص على ذلك القانون الثاني لديناميكا الحرارة (Second law of thermodynamic) وهو "أن هناك كفاءة محدودة للماكنة الحرارية ، وأن قسماً من الطاقة يجب أن يطرح خارجاً كحرارة (الفاقد) ذات درجة حرارة منخفضة" .
لقد تمكن الإنسان منذ القدم من استغلال طاقة الرياح في تحريك السفن في الأنهار والبحار ، واستخدامها في إدارة بعض طواحين الهواء لرفع المياه أو طحن الحبوب وغير ذلك من الاستخدامات . كما تمكن من استغلال الفرق في منسوب المياه من أجزاء بعض الأنهار في إدارة بعض السواقي ، وتشغيل الآلات . وقد عرف الإنسان الفحم منذ أن اكتشف النار ولاحظ أن بعض الأحجار السوداء الموجودة في الطبيعة تقبل الاشتعال . وقد استخدم الإنسان الفحم بعد ذلك كمصدر من مصادر الطاقة إلى أن تم اكتشاف النفط ، وما يصاحبه من غاز طبيعي. وقد ازداد استخدام النفط والغاز في هذه الأيام وأصبح النفط أهم مصادر الطاقة في الوقت الحاضر، ويعدّ توفره أساسياً في تلبية متطلبات التنمية الاقتصادية والتقدم الصناعي . إن أكثر من 40% من الطاقة المستهلكة في العالم يتم توفيرها من منطقة الخليج العربي الذي يحتوي على أكثر من ثلثي مخزون العالم ، وهذا يوضح الأهمية الكبرى التي توليها الدول الكبرى لهذه المنطقة والتعاون معها وأحياناً السيطرة عليها .
ولفهم الطاقة بصورة واضحة يجب معرفة أنواعها ، ومصادرها ، ومحدداتها، والتأثيرات البيئية الناجمة عن استخدامها ، والاعتبارات الاجتماعية والتكنولوجية المتعلقة بها . وللحفاظ على النمو الاقتصادي وتحسين نوعية حياة الإنسان في القرن المقبل يجب أن يوجد تخطيط محكم لاستخدام الكمية المحدودة من مصادر الطاقة التقليدية وتطوير مصادر بديلة. أنس السلقيني من سوريا حمص
3-1 الواقع الحالي لاستخدام الطاقة :
تعتمـد المجتمعات المتقدمة على مصادر الطاقة المختلفة في كافة مرافق الحياة. وغالبية المصادر المستخدمة حالياً هي مصادر الوقود الأحفوري . وقد كانت النسـب المئـوية لاسـتهلاك مصـادر الطـاقة المختلـفة فـي عــام 1992 (الشكل 1-1) كما يلي : النفط 33% ، والفحم 22.8% ، والغاز 18.8% ، ومصادر الكتلة الحيوية 13.8% ، والمحطات المائية 5.9% ، والمحطات التي تعمل بالطاقة النووية 5.6% .








شكل (1-1): النسب المئوية لاستهلاك الطاقة من المصادر المختلفة في عام 1992
الجدول (1-1) يبين كمية الطاقة المستهلكة خلال الأعوام من 1990 وإلى غاية 1998 لكل من الدول العربية وبقية الدول النامية والدول المتقدمة والمجموع العالمي للاستهلاك . ويلاحظ من الجدول أن استهلاك الدول العربية عام 1998 كان حوالي 3.6% من مجموع الاستهلاك العالمي وذلك لكونها دولاً نامية وغير صناعية ، بينما وصل الاستهلاك في أمريكا الشمالية (الولايات المتحدة ، وكندا ، والمكسيك) إلى حوالي 30% . وقد كان الاستهلاك في الولايات المتحدة ، وهي تمثل 5% من مجموع سكان العالم ، حوالي 25% من الاستهلاك العالمي . ويوضح الشكل (2-1) معدل الاستهلاك السنوي للشخص الواحد في مختلف مناطق العالم ، والمعدل العالمي السنوي لاستهلاك الفرد .











ويتم حالياً استخدام مصادر الطاقة في أربعة مجالات رئيسية هي : النقل ، والصناعة ، والسكن (دور منفردة وعمارات سكنية) ، والقطاع التجاري (مكاتب، مدارس ، مخازن …. الخ) . وإنّ جزءاً كبيراً من الطاقة المستهلكة يُستخدم كحرارة وليس لإنتاج شغل ، ويُمثل نسبة مقدارها حوالي 50% من الطاقة المستهلكة كخسائر حرارية ، وأكثر ما يحدث ذلك عند محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية حيث تساوي نسبة الضياع على شكل حرارة 64% من الطاقة المستهلكة (الداخلة) مقابل 36% من الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة أو المفيدة أي أن الكفاءة تساوي 36% فقط .
4-1 مصادر الطاقة التقليدية
لفهم الطاقة يجب معرفة مصادرها ، وحدودها ، واستخداماتها . ولتكوين سياسة جيدة وفاعلة تجاه الطاقة يجب أن نعرف كمية مصادر الطاقة ومدى ديمومتها واستمراريتها . والإجابة عن مثل هذه الأسئلة ليست سهلة لأنها تعتمد على التقنيات المستقبلية لاستخراج هذه المصادر ، وأسعار الطاقة ، ونمو الاستهلاك .
إن تقدير كميات الفحم أسهل من تقدير كميات النفط والغاز وذلك لكون حقول النفط والغاز موجودة في مناطق متباعدة وعلى أعماق تتراوح من مئات الكيلومترات إلى عدة كيلومترات ، ولا يمكن معرفة مكانها إلاّ بطرق استكشاف مكلفة جداً . والجدول (2-1) والشكل (4-1) يبينان الاحتياطي النفطي العالمي واحتياطي دول المنطقة العربية على الترتيب ، إذ يتبين واضحاً أن احتياطي الدول العربية من النفط كان 643.6 مليار برميل في عام 1998 ، وهذا يمثل أكثر من 63% من الاحتياطي العالمي ، ومنه يمكن القول أن الدول العربية وخاصة دول الخليج العربي ستبقى المصدر الرئيسي لتمويل الطاقة في العالم .







أما بالنسبة إلى الغاز الطبيعي فالوضع مختلف . ففي الوقت الحاضر بلغ احتياطي الدول العربية في عام 1998 ، وكما هو موضح بالجدول (3-1) والشكل (5-1) ، ما مقداره 32708 مليار متر مكعب ، وهو ما يعادل 22% من الاحتياطي العالمي .








إن إنتاج الدول العربية من إنتاج الطاقة الكلي في عام 1998 ، وكما هو مبين بالجدول (4-1) والشكل (6-1) ، كان 30.6 مليون برميل مكافئ نفط يومياً ، وهو يمثل نسبة 17.6% من مجموع الإنتاج العالمي . وهذه النسبة ستزداد مع مرور الوقت ، وسيزداد الاعتماد العالمي على مصادر الطاقة العربية ، حسب ما هو متوقع ، عند النظر إلى كمية الاحتياطات الضخمة الموجودة في المنطقة العربية من هذه المصادر .








المشاكل الناتجة عن استخدامات مصادر الطاقة :

أ - ارتفاع حرارة مناخ الكرة الأرضية

معظم المشاكل الناتجة عن الاستخدام المتزايد لمصادر الطاقة التقليدية هي مشاكل بيئية وأهمها ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحيط الذي نعيش فيه . ويعتقد معظم العلماء أن درجة الحرارة ترتفع بمعدل 0.3 درجة مئوية في كل عقد وذلك نتيجة لزيادة تركيز بعض الغازات في الجو . ويزعم بعض الباحثين أن أكثر الغازات سبباً في رفع درجة الحرارة هو غاز ثاني أو كسيد الكربون (Co2) الذي يتحرر نتيجة حرق الوقود التقليدي . إلاَّ أن هناك نظريات حديثة تشير إلى أن الأشعة الكونية المرتبطة بدورة النشاط الشمسي هي أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لارتفاع مناخ الأرض ، وأن حرارته ستشهد انخفاضاً يليه ارتفاع ودواليك .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يونيو 2006)

إن درجة حرارة المحيط تتحدد بواسطة عملية الموازنة بين الإشعاع القادم من الشمس والإشعاع المنبعث من الأرض . وبما أن الشمس هي أكثر حرارة من الأرض (درجة حرارة سطح الشمس تقدر بحوالي 6000 درجة مئوية) فإن الإشعاع المنبعث منها يكون بذبذبات عالية (موجات قصيرة) من الضوء المرئي . أما درجة حرارة سطح الأرض فتقدر بـ15 درجة مئوية في المتوسط ، وأن الإشعاع المنبعث يكون ذا ذبذبات قليلة (موجات طويلة) من الأشعة تحت الحمراء . فالتعادل بين الإشعاع الداخل والخارج يتأثر بالامتصاص والانعكاس اللذين يحدثان في المحيط الخارجي . فمثلاً تعكس السحب التي تغطي المحيط جزءاً كبيراً من أشعة الشمس قبل أن تصل إلى سطح الأرض ، وبهذا تنخفض درجة حرارة سطح الأرض . كما أن هناك غازات لها القدرة على امتصاص الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومنها دون ذلك فعلى سبيل المثال جزيئات الأوكسجين (O2) والنيتروجين (N2) ، التي يتكون منها معظم الغلاف الجوي (إذ تتكون كل منها من ذرتين فقط) لا تمتص الموجات الطويلة ، ولكن معظم الجزيئات المعقدة كثاني أو كسيد الكربون (CO2) والماء (H2O) وغاز الميثان (CH4) وكربونات الفلورين (CFCS)، ومواد كيميائية أخرى تحتوي على عدة ذرات كلها تمتص الأشعة تحت الحمراء . وبصورة عامة فإن الجزيئات الأكثر تعقيداً لها قابلية أكثر على الامتصاص من الجزيئات الأخرى غير المعقدة . وزيادة تركيز الغازات المعقدة في الجو تساعد على ارتفاع حرارة المحيط إذ تسمّى هذه الظاهرة بظاهرة البيت الزجاجي (Greenhouse Effect) أو الاحتباس الحراري لأنها تقوم بنفس عمل البيوت الزجاجية في حبس الحرارة داخل الحيز . والغازات المتسببة في رفع هذه الحرارة تسمى بغازات البيت الزجاجي أو غازات الصوبه أو الغازات المحتبسة .
وتوجد أنواع مختلفة من الوقود تنتج كميات متباينة من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون بالنسبة إلى وحدة الطاقة المتحررة . فالفحم عبارة عن كربون وحرقه ينتج ثاني أكسيد الكربون . أما عند حرق الغاز الطبيعي (الميثان) فإن الناتج هو بخار ماء وثاني أكسيد الكربون ، وهو يبث كمية أقل من ثاني أكسيد الكربون بالنسبة إلى وحدة الطاقة . أما النفط فإنه يقع في الوسط بين الفحم والغاز بالنسبة إلى انبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون لأنه يتكون من خليط من الهيدروكربونات ، ولهذا السبب يتم حالياً التحول إلى استخدام الغاز الطبيعي بدلاً من الفحم والنفط في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية بالرغم من وفرة الفحم بكميات كبيرة . وكانت نسبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون في المحيط الخارجي تساوي حوالي 280 جزءاً بالمليون قبل النهضة الصناعية وذلك عام 1800 ميلادية لكن وصلت الآن إلى 350 جزءاً بالمليون . ونصف هذه الزيادة حدثت بعد عام 1960 ميلادية . وإذا استمر انبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون بنفس الوتيرة فإن التركيز سيتضاعف في عام 2100 ميلادية. وتقدر زيادة معدل الانبعاث السنوي الحالي بمقدار 1.5 جزء بالمليون سنوياً. والغاز الآخر الرئيسي من غازات البيت الزجاجي (أو ظاهرة الصوبة الحرارية) ، هو غاز الميثان (CH4) الذي ينتج من احتراق الكتلة الحيوية والفحم أو من تسرب الغاز الطبيعي المصاحب للنفط إلى الجو، ويتحرر أيضاً من فضلات الحيوانات ، ومن تحلل المواد العضوية في المستنقعات وحقول الرز . فالتركيز الحالي لغاز الميثان هو 1.7 جزء بالمليون ، وقد كان هذا التركيز حوالي 0.8 جزء بالمليون قبل النهضة الصناعية علماً بأن غاز الميثان له القدرة على احتباس الحرارة بعشرات المرات مقارنة بثاني أكسيد الكربون .
مما ورد أعلاه يتبين أن النشاطات البشرية لها تأثير كبير في زيادة تركيز غازات البيت الزجاجي في المحيط . وقد تمت دراسة التوقعات المستقبلية حول تأثير هذه الغازات على الظروف الجوية في المستقبل . وتوصل بعض العلماء بأنه في عام 2050ميلادية يمكن أن يصل تركيز غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو الغازات الأخرى الموجودة إلى ضعف الكمية الحالية وذلك سيسبب زيادة درجة الحرارة ما بين 1.5 إلى 4.5 درجة مئوية . ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن تزداد الأمطار ، ويقل الثلج في البحار ، ويقل سقوط الثلوج الموسمية أيضاً . وسيكون لهذا تأثير على المناطق الزراعية في العالم لأن ذلك سيزيد من مخاطر الجفاف الذي يعتبر أكبر المشاكل التي تواجه الزراعة حالياً . وسيكون هنالك أيضاً ارتفاع في مستوى ماء البحر الذي سيؤدي إلى غمر مئات الآلاف من الكليومترات المربعة في المناطق الساحلية المنخفضة .[/SIZE]

ب - الأمطار الحِمضيّة

من المخاطر الجانبية لحرق الوقود هو تساقط الأمطار الحمضية . فبعض الغازات التي تتحرر عند احتراق الوقود ، وبالأخص ثاني أكسيد الكبريت وأكسيد النيتروجين ، تتحد مع الماء في الجو مكونة حامض الكبريتيك وحامض النتريك . ونتيجة لهذا فإن أي مطر يتساقط على منطقة ما ستكون حامضاً ويسبب ذلك تلفاً للنباتات وتعطيلاً لنمو الغابات ، وتفتيت بعض أجزاء الأبنية وصدأ للمعادن .
ومعظم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ينبعث من المحطات الكهربائية التي تستخدم الفحم وقوداً . وتوجد عدة تقنيات يمكن استخدامها في هذه المحطات لتقليل انبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكبريت . والطريقة الشائعة الاستخدام هي امرار الغازات الخارجة خلال خليط من كاربونات الكالسيوم والماء التي تمتص الكبريت لإنتاج كبريتات الكالسيوم أو ما يسمى بالجبس . وهذه الطريقة لها مساوئ جانبية منها تقليل كفاءة إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ، وزيادة انبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ، وزيادة كلفة الإنتاج. وهنالك طريقة أخرى هي بدفع الهواء خلال غرفة حرق الفحم وبوجود بعض الأحجار الكلسية .
أما الغاز الآخر الذي يسبب الأمطار الحمضية فهو أكسيد النيتروجين (NOx). وينتج هذا الغاز من عمليات الاحتراق ذات الدرجات الحرارية العالية وذلك نتيجة لوجود بعض المواد النيتروجينية في الوقود مثل الفحم والخشب أو تتكون جزئياً بواسطة أكسدة النيتروجين في الهواء . ويتحرر أكسيد النيتروجين بكميات كبيرة من مكائن شاحنات النقل والسيارات ومن محطات الطاقة الكهربائية .


جـ - تلوث البحار بواسطة النفط


إن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ، ومصافي النفط ، والمصانع الكبيرة يمكنها أن تكون أكثر الملوثات المنظورة ، وذلك بسبب روائحها المميزة. وليست كل الملوثات الضارة بالبيئة سببها حرق الوقود ، ولكن هنالك مسببات أخرى مثل نقل الوقود عبر البحار . إن معظم الطاقة المصدرة من الدول المنتجة تنقل بواسطة البحار والمحيطات إلى البلدان المستهلكة . وقد تطور أسلوب النقل وأصبحت الناقلات ذات سعة كبيرة جداً . وبقطع النظر عن الحوادث فإن هذه الناقلات تساهم بدرجة كبيرة في تلوث البحار إذ أنه عند عودتها إلى مكان التصدير، بعد تفريغ شحنتها ، تملأ بالماء لغرض الموازنة ، وعند تفريغ الماء تخرج معه كمية من النفط المتبقي . وبالرغم من أن أساليب النقل في الوقت الحاضر أصبحت أكثر أماناً وضماناً فإنه عند حصول حادثة ما سيكون التأثير كبيراً . ففي الفترة ما بين 1970 و 1985 وقعت 186 حادثة تسرب في كل منها أكثر من 1300 طن من النفط . وفي عام 1989 تسرب من إحدى الناقلات 39000 طن من النفط وغطى مساحة 1600 ميل مربع في ولاية الآسكا الأمريكية .


د - الإشعاع والمخلفات النووية


كان من المتوقع أن تكون الطاقة النووية أحد المصادر الرئيسية في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ولكن هذا لم يتم بسبب المعارضة الواسعة التي تواجه نصب هذه المحطات في مختلف أنحاء العالم . هذه المحطات تنتج حالياً 6% من الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم . وبعد حادثة تشرنوبل في الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق عام 1986 أصبح نصب مثل هذه المحطات محدوداً . ومن المشاكل المتعلقة بمحطات الطاقة النووية أن المواد المستخدمة في الانشطار النووي ذات إشعاع عالٍ جداً ، وقسم منها يبقى مشعاً إشعاعاً نووياً لعشرات الآلاف من السنين . كما أن طرق التخلص من النفايات النووية غير مضمونة ، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن تفكيك المحطات التي انتهت أعمارها يسبب تسرب إشعاع نووي أيضاً . وأن أخذ أقصى درجات الحيطة والحذر في عدم تسرب الإشعاع أدى إلى استخدام أجهزة معقدة وعالية الكلفة ، ولهذا السبب فإن كلفة إنشاء هذه المحطات أعلى من كلفة محطات توليد الطاقة بواسطة الوقــود ، وإن كلفة إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في هذه المحطات أعلى من المحطات الاعتيادية .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يونيو 2006)

6-1 استمرارية توفر مصادر الطاقة :




إن وضع الطاقة في الوقت الحاضر يختلف عما كان عليه في العقدين الماضيين . فانخفاض الأسعار ، وتوفر كميات كبيرة من الوقود في الأسواق أدّيا إلى الإسراف في استهلاك الطاقة ، وعدم الالتزام بترشيده ، وعدم البحث عن مصادر جديدة .
إن كمية الطاقة الموجودة في باطن الأرض محدودة ، ومن غير الممكن بقاؤها لفترة طويلة جداً . ولكن تقدير فترة بقائها ليس سهل أيضاً . فاحتياطي العالم من النفط ارتفع من 540 بليون برميل عام 1969 ميلادية إلى أكثر من 1000 بليون برميل في الوقت الحاضر . وهذا الارتفاع في الاحتياطي لا يعني أنه غير محدود . فلقد تم مسح مكامن الأرض بصورة مفصلة من قِبل شركات النفط واكتشفت الحقول السهلة والحقول ذات تكلفة الإنتاج القليلة . وهنالك حقول صعبة تحتاج إلى حفر عميق أو ذات طبيعة استخراج صعبة جداً وتحتاج إلى مواد وجهود كبيرة ، وقسم منها يحتاج إلى طاقة وأحياناً تكون الطاقة اللازمة للاستخراج مساوية أو أكثر من الطاقة المستخرجة. وفي هذه الحالات سيكون استخراج الطاقة بدون فائــدة .
من الأرقام المفيدة والمهمة جداً في هذا المجال نسبة الاحتياطي إلى المنتج . فإذا تم تقسيم الاحتياطي المضمون في نهاية كل سنة على الإنتاج في تلك السنة فإن الناتج سيمثل طول عمر الاحتياطي . وهذا الرقم سيدلّ على توفر الطاقة في منطقة معينة من العالم . فمثلاً لقد كان هذا الرقم في عام 1992 هو 10 أعوام لنفط غربي أوربا ، و 25 عاماً لأمريكا الشمالية بينما كان أكثر من 100 عام لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط . ويمتلك الشرق الأوسط أكثر من 60% من احتياطي العالم من النفط ، وتمتلك المملكة العربية السعودية وحدها أكثر من 25% من الاحتياطي .
ويختلف الأمر بالنسبة إلى الغاز الطبيعي . فإن الاحتياطي الأكبر يقع في دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق إذ تحتوي هذه المنطقة على أكثر من 40% من احتياطي العالم ، وتحتوي دول الأوبك على حوالي 40% أيضاً من الغاز. أما الباقي فإنه يتوزع على أنحاء مختلفة من العالم . وإن نسبة الاحتياطي إلى المنتج في الوقت الراهن بالنسبة إلى الغاز الطبيعي هي حوالي 65 عاماً .
أما بالنسبة إلى الفحم الحجري فإن الاحتياطي العالمي كبير وموزع على مناطق واسعة ومختلفة . ويبلغ مقدار الاحتياطي إلى المنتج بالنسبة إلى الفحم أكثر من 200 عام ، ولكن كما نعلم فإن للفحم مساوئ كثيرة ، حتى وإن قورنت بالنفط والغاز . وأهم هذه المساوئ هو انبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون وأكسيد الكبريت وأكسيد النيتروجين . وبالرغم من إمكانية تحويل الفحم إلى سائل لغرض تقليل مشاكله البيئية فإن سعر كلفة التحويل سيمثل عقبة لكونه عالياً .
مما تقدم أعلاه يتبين أنه إذا كان هدفنا هو تقليل كمية الوقود التقليدي الذي يتم حرقه لغرض إطالة عمره ولتقليل المخاطر البيئية التي يسببها فإنه يتوجب علينا البحث عن مصادر جديدة غير ناضبة وصديقة للبيئة ، وتطوير كفاءتها ، وتقليل أسعار منظوماتها . وهذه المصادر هي مصادر الطاقة المتجددة التي سنتحدث عنها بالتفصيل في الفصول اللاحقة .المرجع 


http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/مصادر_الطاقة


مراجع إضافية

http://tsos.8m.net/atom1.htm

http://www.tzafonet.org.il/kehil/water/nabil6.html


ومن هنا وحتى السبت المقبل انتظروا الدرس المقبل (((( حسب نتيجة التصويت ))))

[BLINK]انتظر منكم إضافات علمية هنا [/BLINK]​
كل التحية لكم جميعا

mzsk76


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

مستقبل احتياجات العالم من الطاقة ​ 

في نظرة مستقبلية على احتياجات العالم من الطاقة اتجاه استخدام الطاقة النووية في توليد الكهرباء إلى انخفاض شروط مختلفة يجب توافرها إذا ما كان لهذه الطاقة النووية أن تعزز وجودها .

وتلعب الطاقة النووية دورا مهما في الإمدادات العالمية من الطاقة. ففي العام ،1998 وفر نحو 434 مفاعل نووي تعمل في 31 دولة أكثر من 16% من الكهرباء العالمية، وأسهمت بذلك في تجنب نحو 8% من الانبعاثات العالية للكربون. وبلغت خبرات التشغيل المتراكمة لمفاعلات الطاقة النووية أكثر من 9000 عام. وقد بدأ تحسن اجراءات السلامة والاعتمادية لمحطات الطاقة النووية واضحا خلال العقد الماضي من مؤشرات الأداء الرئيسة. 

إن الطلب العالمي على الطاقة، وخاصة على الكهرباء، يشهد تزايدا متواصلا بفعل النمو في أعداد السكان والاقتصادات في الدول النامية، ويتوقع سيناريو متحفط من مجلس الطاقة العالمي أن يتضاعف الطلب العالمي على الكهرباء ثلاث مرات خلال السنوات الخمسين المقبلة. 

وقد دفع القلق بشأن ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض والتغير المناخي، الدول الصناعية إلى الموافقة على تخفيض الانبعاثات من الغازات الضارة بطبقة الأوزون التي هي من صنع الإنسان، بما ينسجم مع الأهداف التي تم تحديدها في بروتوكول كيوتو. وقد أعلنت دول أخرى تعهدات طوعية مماثلة. وتستحوذ الطاقة المنتجة من أنواع الوقود الحفرية على نحو نصف الغازات الضارة المنبعثة بفعل الإنسان. 

وفي حين أن هناك آمالا كبيرة معلقة على مصادر »نظيفة« للطاقة، فإن الحقيقة هي أنه باستثناء الطاقة النووية أو الكهربائية المائية (التي لديها قدرة نمو محدودة)، فإنه لا يوجد حتى الآن خيار آخر قابل للتحقيق اقتصاديا وذو انبعاث قليل من الغازات الضارة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية على نطاق واسع. وعلاوة على ذلك، يتنبأ مجلس الطاقة العالمي أنه حتى مع وجود مخصصات ودعم هائلين للبحث، فإن المصادر غير التقليدية القابلة للتجديد والتي تستحوذ على 1% من الإمدادات العالمية للطاقة لن تنمو إلى أكثر من 3 إلى 6% من الإمدادات العالمية بحلول العام 2020. 

والتحدي العالمي يتمثل في تطوير استراتيجيات تساعد على تحقيق مستقبل ثابت للطاقة يكون أقل اعتمادا على مصادر الطاقة الحفرية. وتحتاج خيارات الطاقة للمستقبل أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الأهداف والجداول الزمنية لتخفيض الانبعاثات من ثاني أكسيد الكربون. وبالنسبة للكثير من الدول سيبقى تنوع مصادر الطاقة أولوية أساسية للأمن القومي. 

وعلى أساس هذه الاعتبارات، بمقدور المرء أن يتوقع أن تنمو الطاقة النووية كجزء أساسي في الاستراتيجيات الوطنية للطاقة من أجل التنمية الثابتة إلى جانب الاستخدام المتزايد للمصادر المتجددة واستخدام أفضل للوقود الحفري وكفاءة أكبر في نظام الطاقة. إلا أن الاحصاءات والتوقعات الأخيرة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية تشير إلى عكس ذلك. فالطاقة النووية تمر بحالة من الجمود في أوروبا الغربية وأميركا الشمالية، وتنمو في بعض الاقتصادات السريعة النمو في آسيا وفي أجزاء من أوروبا الشرقية. وبشكل إجمالي، فإن حصة الطاقة النووية من الإمدادات العالمية للكهرباء يتوقع أن تنخفض إلى نحو 13% في العام ،2010 وإلى نحو 10% في العام 2020. 

وهناك تحديان رئيسان يواجهان الطاقة النووية، ففي العديد من الدول يعتبر القلق الشعبي حول السلامة النووية، خاصة إدارة المخلفات، عاملا حاسما في ما يتعلق باتخاذ قرارات لبناء محطات جديدة. وتعتبر السلامة النووية مسؤولية وطنية إلى جانب كونها هما عالميا، ووجود سجل عالمي ثابت للسلامة، خاصة بعد تشيرنوبيل، سيكون برأيي بمثابة عامل حاسم بالنسبة للدور المستقبلي للطاقة النووية. ولتحقيق مثل هذا السجل هناك حاجة لتعاون دولي وثيق من قبل الجميع ولمصلحة الجميع. إن التعاون الدولي في الاستخدام الآمن للطاقة النووية مطلوب لتهدئة المخاوف الإقليمية ولنشر الممارسات الأفضل وزيادة البحوث والتطور المتعلقين بالسلامة إلى أقصى درجة وتبني آليات التعاون التقني. ويجب ألا ينظر إلى هذا التعاون على أنه تعد على السيادة الوطنية وإنما، على العكس من ذلك، كاستثمار في مستقبل الطاقة النووية. 

وأعتقد أن المجتمع الدولي يسير في المسار الصحيح بدعمه لجهود الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في تبني نظام سلامة نووي شامل مؤلف من معاهدات ملزمة ومعايير إجراءات سلامة حديثة للمساعدة في تطبيق تلك المعاهدات والمعايير. 

وتعتبر معايير السلامة المتفق عليها أداة أساسية ودليلا مهما للمنظمين المحليين. وبحلول العام ،2001 تتوقع الوكالة إنهاء التحضير أو المراجعة للمجموعة الكاملة من معايير السلامة للتأكد من أنها شاملة وحديثة علميا. وهذه ينبغي الحفاظ عليها تحت مراجعة منتظمة. 

وتعتبر إدارة النفايات أحد مصادر القلق البارزة لدى العامة مع أن إحدى أفضليات الطاقة النووية على مصادر الطاقة الأخرى هي الحجم الصغير للنفايات التي تنتجها. وتتطلب الإدارة الآمنة للمخلفات موارد مالية كافية وأنظمة كافية للسيطرة على جميع المصادر الإشعاعية. أما في ما يتعلق بالإدارة والتخلص النهائي من النفايات عالية المستوى الاشعاعي، فإن هناك حاجة لاتخاذ قرارات ببناء مستودعات نهائية لتخزينها. ويمكن تأجيل هذه القرارات ولكن لا يمكن تجنبها، فكميات النفايات والوقود المستهلك في تزايد مستمر. ويوافق الخبراء على أن الحلول الفنية موجودة للتخلص الآمن والدائم من النفايات النووية. ولكن الجمهور لن يقتنع بأن مسألة النفايات قد تم حلها إلا إذا لمس ثمار الحلول على أرض الواقع. 

والنتيجة هي أن الثقة العامة لا يمكن فصلها عن السلامة النووية. والسلامة النووية لا يمكن الإعلان عنها فقط وإنما يجب اثباتها. وقد لا تكون هناك أسئلة ليس لها إجابة في إدارة السلامة في دائرة الوقود النووي برمتها. 

لقد وضعت التغيرات العميقة في تركيبة القطاع العالمي للكهرباء وخاصة تحرير السوق والخصخصة والتنافس المتزايد أولوية قصوى لتحقيق كفاءة أكبر من جانب مشغلي المحطات النووية ومزودي محطات الطاقة النووية. ومن الضروري ألا يكون هناك تضحية في شؤون السلامة من أجل تحقيق الربح. والحذر المتواصل مطلوب من جانب السلطات التنظيمية المحلية لضمان استمرار مشغلي المحطات في تكريس الموارد الضرورية لتعيين الموظفين والتدريب والصيانة ولضمان التزامهم التام بإجراءات التشغيل المتبعة. 

والنقطة الثانية هي أن الاستثمار في البحث والتطوير يعتبر المفتاح لتحقيق كفاءة وثقة أكبر في السلامة وعدم الانتشار وتلبية حاجات السوق الجديدة. إن التحديات التي تواجهها الطاقة النووية تتطلب بحثا علميا وتقنيا، لا من أجل تحسين تقنية دائرة الوقود النووي الحالية فحسب، وإنما أيضا من أجل تطوير تقنية للمفاعلات ودورة الوقود وتصاميم جديدة لإدارة النفايات النووية. وسيساعد التعاون الدولي من أجل هذه الأهداف في الاستغلال الأقصى لموارد البحث الشحيحة والاستغلال الأفضل للبنى التحتية الدولية للبحوث النووية. 

أما النقطة الثالثة فتتعلق بأهمية التقويم الموضوعي لخيارات الطاقة المتاحة. فاختيار الطاقة النووية وخليط معين من الطاقة، هو قرار وطني يتخذ في ضوء الأولويات والاعتبارات القومية. وإذا ما أخذنا جديا خطر التغيرات المناخية العالمية، فإن تحليل التأثيرات البيئية كانبعاثات غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون والملوثات الأخرى وتضمينها في الدراسات التقويمية المقارنة لخيارات الطاقة يجب أن يكون على رأس الأولويات. 

ومن جانبها، تسهم الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في العمل الذي تقوم به الهيئة الدولية حول التغيرات المناخية، وتعمل مع الأمم المتحدة ومنظمات أخرى للتحضير لتقويم عالمي للطاقة تقوم به لجنة الأمم المتحدة حول التنمية الثابتة في العام 2001. وهدفنا في ذلك هو أن تحظى الطاقة النووية بفرصة كاملة وعادلة. 

قبل ثلاثة عقود، كانت الطاقة النووية تعتبر طاقة المستقبل، أما اليوم فإنها تقع على مفترق طرق في معظم أنحاء العالم. ولا أعتقد أن الاعتبارات البيئية العالمية هي وحدها التي تقف وراء احتمال عودة الاستثمار في توليد الطاقة النووية، إذ يعتمد مدى إسهامها الإيجابي في التنمية الثابتة على ضمان استخدامها الآمن والسلمي. 

إن التحديات التي يواجهها مستقبل الطاقة النووية تتطلب استجابة فعالة من قبل المجتمع الدولي. وينبغي أن تركز ثقافة السلامة العالمية في البحث وبرامج التطوير على تكنولوجيا نووية أكثر أمانا وكفاءة وعلى التزام أقوى بسياسة الحد من انتشار الأسلحة النووية ونزع السلاح النووي، حيث أن هذه الأمور كفيلة ببناء الثقة العامة بالطاقة النووية
​

توصيات مهمة لمؤتمر الطاقة السنوي (عام 1999.......والله اعلم)​
عقد في منتف شهر يونيو الماضي في مدينة بوسطن الامريكية المؤتمرالسنوي التسعون حول الطاقة ونعني بالطاقة هنا الطاقة اللازمة لتكييف معيشة الانسان سواء طاقة كهربائية لتشغيل انظمة التكييف او طاقة حرارية لتشغيل انظمة التدفئة شتاء. 
حرص على حضور هذا المؤتمر عدد غير قليل من المهتمين بشئون الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة ان مؤتمراً كهذا يجدر بنا ان نتتبع ونناقش مضامينه لنستخلص منه التوصيات المناسبة لتطبيقها في بلداننا في المشرق العربي. لقد خرج هذا المؤتمر بوصايا عديدة منها: 1ـ ضرورة الخروج عن الطور التقليدي في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ان معظم محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية تقوم بعملية احراق الوقود لتشغيل المولدات الكهربائية ثم يتم الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية المهدورة لتوليد المزيد من الطاقة الكهربائية اما في منطقة الخليج فإن الطاقة الحرارية المهدورة يتم استغلالها في تحلية المياه (وهي عملية ضرورية وبدونها سيكون الحصول على المياه باهظ الثمن) . ان التوجه السائد اليوم في معظم البلدان الامريكية والاوروبية (السويد, فرنسا, الدنمارك) هو بروز شركات خدمات الطاقة بحيث تفي باحتياجات الطاقة (سواء كهربائية, حرارية) على حسب الطلب طوال العام. ففي فصل الصيف حيث الحاجة الماسة لانظمة التكييف المركزي, تقوم هذه الشركات بانتاج المياه المبردة وتوزيعه من المحطة الرئيسية عبر شبكة انابيب رئيسية الى كل مبنى او مؤسسة بحيث تلغي الحاجة الى امتلاك انظمة التكييف التقليدية. وفي فصل الشتاء, تقوم هذه الشركات بتوزيع البخار لاستخدامها في انظمة التدفئة وبهذا التنوع فقد تمكنت شركات انتاج الطاقة من تجزئة الحمل الكهربائي بحيث اصبح دور المولدات الكهربائية مقتصراً على انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة للانارة وتشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمستلزمات المنزلية. اما بالنسبة للطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل انظمة التدفئة والتبريد فقد أوكلت مهمة توفير الطاقة لها الى الطاقة الحرارية الكامنة في عوادم الاحتراق. وبهذا فقد تم تقليص سعة المولدات الكهربائية الى درجة كبيرة, اضافة الى تقليص حجم شبكات النقل والتوزيع. 2 ـ من الوصايا التي خرجت بها اللجان المتنوعة من المؤتمر هو ضرورة الحاجة الى تمييز المباني التي تطبق اساليب خفض الطاقة. وقد عرضت مؤسسة EPA والتي تعودنا رؤية شعارها على شاشات الكمبيوتر المطبقة لبرنامج تخفيض الطاقة والمحافظة على البيئة اسلوباً مميزاً بابتكار ملصق معدني يحمل شعار Energy Star يوضع عند مدخل المباني التي طبقت انظمة خفض الطاقة, مما سيساعد المستأجرين من تقييم المباني قبل التعاقد على استئجارها او شرائها. ومن ضمن الامثلة الحيوية على انتشار فكرة (الطاقة الموسمية, اذا صح التعبير اي انتاج الطاقة حسب متطلبات كل فصل من فصول السنة) هو محطات الطاقة الكهربائية لكل من جامعة هارفارد والكلية التكنولوجية MIT وهما من اعرق واشهر الجامعات الامريكية ومقرهما في مدينة بوسطن الامريكية (مقر المؤتمر) .​


للمزيد من التفاصيل خاصة عن المحطتين اللتان ذكرتا في اخر المقال....الرجاء الرجوع الي الرابط
http://www.mmsec.com/m1-eng/power-world.htm


احترامي


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 يونيو 2006)

تعقيب وإضافات لبعض ماذكره أخواني الأفاضل قبلي.. أقول وبالله التوفيق..

منذ خمسين عاماً، تنامت الطاقة العالمية مع النمو الاقتصادي. وقد ازداد استعمال الطاقة إلى نحو 400% ليتلاءم مع عدد سكان العالم المتضاعف، وكي يتلاءم أيضا مع إجمالي الإنتاج العالمي الذي تضاعف أربعة مرات. ففي هذه الأيام يستهلك العالم ما يقدر ب 175 مليون برميل من النفط يومياً، أي ما يعادل 85 ألف جالون من الجازولين كل ثانية. 
وفي الوقت الحاضر، يتوقع معظم المحللون أن نمو الطاقة سيعيد الماضي، أي انهم يتوقعون أن نمو الطاقة سيزداد بمعدل 400% مرة أخرى بعد 50 عاماً ليتلاءم مع تضاعف آخر لسكان العالم ومع إجمالي الإنتاج العالمي الذي سيتضاعف أربعة مرات مرة أخرى.

عند انخفاض ثمن النفط في السبعينات وارتفاع ثمن الكهرباء في الثمانينات اصبح الأمر واضحاً بأن كفاية الطاقة تلعب دوراً رئيسياً في تزويد خدمات الطاقة الأقل تكلفة. أن مدخرات الطاقة التي حققها الأمريكان منذ أواسط السبعينات قد عملت على تخفيض فاتورة الطاقة السنوية للدولة بمئات مليارات الدولارات. وقد عملت هذه الكفاية أيضا على إلغاء الحاجة ل 14 مليون برميل نفط يومياً.
تشير تقييمات الطاقة حول العالم أن تحسين كفاية الطاقة للبنايات والأدوات ومعدات المكاتب والسيارات يمكن أن توفر اكثر من تريليون دولار كل عقد. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ستعمل هذه التحسينات على منع انبعاث سلسلة متلاحقة من الملوثات.

إن بعض المشاكل البيئية مثل المطر الحمضي والضبخنة (وهو مزيج من الدخان والضباب)، وتغير المناخ العالمي يرتبط بشكل مباشر مع استخراج مصادر الطاقة من الأرض . أما الاعتماد الأكبر على كفاية الطاقة فانه يمنح دول العالم وسيلة للحفاظ على النمو الاقتصادي وكذلك الحفاظ على جودت البيئة. 

و يوجد الآن سوق عالمي اخذ في التوسع للمنافسة على خدمات طاقة محددة السعر ونظيفة وخضراء، أي لا تلوث أو تدمير للمصادر الطبيعية، فبالإضافة لوجود خيار كفاية الطاقة المنخفض التكلفة، فان خدمات الطاقة هذه تشمل بدائل مختلفة للطاقة المتجددة مثل الألواح المستقطبة للإشعاع الشمسي، ومحطات توليد الطاقة وتوربينات الرياح.
إن الدراسة التي تم تحضيرها لمؤتمر الأمم المتحدة للبيئة والتطور ( Unced) والذي عقد في ريو _ البرازيل _ قد بينت أن هناك مقدرة كبيرة جداً لاستعمال الطاقة المتجددة عالمياً، حيث ستعمل كفاية الطاقة خلال الخمسين سنة القادمة على تلبية نصف ما يحتاجه العالم من طاقة وستعمل مصادر الطاقة المتجددة على تلبية نصف الحاجة المتبقية، وتبين هذه الدراسة أيضا انه حتى إذا بقيت أسعار الوقود متدنية على المدى البعيد فان الطاقة المتجددة ستتمكن من طرح بديل استثمارياً جذاباً من الناحية الاقتصادية، فهي ستقدم طريقة فاعلة لمنع التلوث البيئي كما ستقلل الاعتماد على التزود الخارجي بالنفط.​نفس المرجع السابق

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## حسن العلي المالكي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكما

تسلمووووووووون


----------



## e.onna (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## مبادر (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافيه على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مالك606 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكون العافية على هذا الجهد الرائع ونطلب المزيد


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

